# do you look bigger after a cut



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

strange question i know but during a bulk you are obviously bigger but does being shredded make you look bigger than you are.

for example im 78kg and around 15% body fat, now if i was to cut and loose some of the fat percentage would i look skinny or would the muscle definition make up for the loss in weight.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

With your shirt off, being sub 10% makes you look bigger for sure. But in clothes, you will most likely look smaller, wearing smaller shirts helps though. I feel like I have less physical presence when cutting compared to bulking too.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd say yes...

My boss hasn't seen me for afew weeks as he's been off, I've been off and plus I've been on nights!

Anyway, on Thursday he said to me "your looking a lot bigger since last time I seen you, are you bulking?!" I've lost nearly a stone since I lasted seen him!


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

bumont said:


> With your shirt off, being sub 10% makes you look bigger for sure. But in clothes, you will most likely look smaller, wearing smaller shirts helps though. I feel like I have less physical presence when cutting compared to bulking too.


this is spot on.. under 10% and you really start to look more muscular, but clothed you can look like you don't even train!! also remember that psychologically you also really feel small too.. can play on your mind until you start to shred up, then you will be glad you did, but the journey between bulking and shredded is/can be miserable


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

goodison1972 said:


> this is spot on.. under 10% and you really start to look more muscular, but clothed you can look like you don't even train!! also remember that psychologically you also really feel small too.. can play on your mind until you start to shred up, then you will be glad you did, but the journey between bulking and shredded is/can be miserable


Would agree with that. I'm firmly in the miserable stage at the moment! Lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes. I maintain lowish body fat all year round and people think i'm "big" just because I have nice definition in my forearms.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

id say i look bigger muscle wise now im cutting lost 8 pounds in 2 and half weeks as iv kept most of my size across my chest/shoulders and arms but my waist has come in giving the apperance that i look bigger


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its an optical illusion


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive never successfully been on a cut


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

L11 said:


> Yes. I maintain lowish body fat all year round and people think i'm "big" just because I have nice definition in my forearms.


The above..

I do a lot of heavy lifting so my forearms, shoulders, back, neck and traps really stand out. It wasn't really noticed when I was 230lbs as I was fat, but since I cut to 205lbs people comment on me being massive all the time. I just proportionally look bigger.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Depends how much muscle mass your carrying IMO.

As someone said above its all an illusion.


----------

